
Walmart launching its own line of aggressively-priced Overpowered gaming laptops - commoner
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Walmart-is-launching-its-own-line-of-aggressively-priced-Overpowered-gaming-laptops.354171.0.html
======
gaspoweredcat
they look a lot like lenovos Y series to me, not that its a bad thing, at
least theyre understated, ive never really understood why gaming laptops have
to be designed like a boy racers subaru

~~~
qbrass
They're targeting the boy racer Subaru demographic. Surprised Alienware hasn't
just made a laptop that you can vape with.

